# Single pot, small automated brewing system design



## Tytonegro (21/5/14)

Hello to all,

I love brewing and electronics, but most of all I like things to be good and simple.

Currently I'm using a small Biab setup to do my brewings. Recently I've done some brews that required multi-step mashing (I made a very good Duvel-like Belgium strong ale!).
Since I have a temperature controller, I could do this, but of course I needed to lift the bag to prevent burning or scorching the bag or grain on the bottom of my pan.

So I started thinking and designing an automated brewing system.

My list of wishes and requirements were:

* Suited for a one-pot system, inspired by machines like the Speidel Braumeister.

* A self-contained unit. Everything in one box. I don't like the idea of having to drag a pc or laptop to my brewing place, not to mention the risc of spilling beer or wort over it...

* Input for a temperature sensor(s?)

* Outputs for:
a heater (10 - 16 Amp, (in Europe that would be 2300 to over 3000 Watt)
a pump, either 230 AC or 12 Vdc

* LCD display (I choose a 2 line 16 char display)

* Build-in PID controller for temperature control

* Simply programmable for multi-step mashing (temp. / time )

* Audible alarms to notify the user to fill malt, add hops etc.


I think I've already come quite far with my design, but I appreciate input of likeminded people, like you guys ;-)

Am I re-inventing the wheel? I haven't seen yet what I have in mind, but maybe it is out there somewhere...

If not, any suggestions for improvements or things I have forgotton in my design?

Let me know what you think,

Cheers

Tomas


----------



## Camo6 (21/5/14)

Sounds great Tomas. If you haven't checked them out already, there's a couple of in depth threads on here relating to the same concept. On phone so can't link but try searching for 'recirculating single vessels'. Come to think of it there's a fair few threads here that might give you some ideas. Hopefully someone can chime in with some links. Welcome aboard.


----------



## gap (21/5/14)

Start with this one there are more.

http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/57924-braumeister-nextgen-build/


----------



## Tytonegro (21/5/14)

Thanks for the links & tips.

I probably come from the other direction. With my knowledge and background in electronics & computer hard- and software I started with thinking about the controller.
For the hardware I'm planning to buy and adapt/convert some standard pots and other gear.

The prototype of my controller already contains a PID controller and recently I did a fully automated run with 5 mashing steps at 50, 56,62,68 and mashout at 78 C. Sofar the pump was controlled manually. I haven't decided yet what would be best for the pump, running continuously or cyclic, and for how long.

I looks that the thread that gap mentioned is mainly about the hardware, but I haven't read through all 81 pages ... pffff !

To be continued...

Attached two pics of some tests with the controller prototype (on the right in the wooden box ;-)





And a close up, near mashout....temp approaching 78 C


----------



## stux (21/5/14)

Tytonegro said:


> Hello to all,
> 
> I love brewing and electronics, but most of all I like things to be good and simple.
> 
> ...


I know its got nothing to do with your desire to build an automated brewing system, but you don't need to lift the bag when doing temperature raises with BIAB.

The best approach is to use a cake rack to hold the bag slightly off your element or base of your kettle and then agitate the grain as you heat. I use a 60cm stainless steel potato masher for this.

I always found that lifting the bag was not only a pita, but meant that the temperature would drop again when I lowered the bag.


----------

